# Feuchtgebiete - Erster Trailer zur Roman-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (9. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Feuchtgebiete - Erster Trailer zur Roman-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Feuchtgebiete - Erster Trailer zur Roman-Verfilmung


----------



## Odin333 (9. Juli 2013)

"... ist das Portrait einer jungen Frau, die versucht, ihre Lebensgier zu stillen und ihren Platz im Leben zu finden."

Du meine Güte, wenns nur das wäre!


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2013)

Also tiefer geht es da vom Niveau her wirklich kaum noch. Fremdschämen deluxe.


----------



## Moleny (9. Juli 2013)

Bäh!


----------



## Peter23 (9. Juli 2013)

Die Schauspielerin die Helen spielt ist zu alt.

Im Buch ist Helen ein Teenager.


----------



## BleedMage (9. Juli 2013)

Was hat das jetzt auf der PcGames Webseite zu suchen???


----------



## Kaisan (9. Juli 2013)

BleedMage schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt auf der PcGames Webseite zu suchen???


 
Frage ich mich auch ... *Irritiert Kopfschüttel*


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Juli 2013)

BleedMage schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt auf der PcGames Webseite zu suchen???


 
Naja Filmtrailer werden hier ja öfter gepostet und sowas wie Feuchtgebiete gibt halt ne Menge Klicks 
Auch wenns offensichtlich Schrott zu sein scheint...


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2013)

Ist halt Schund wie der Roman, warum der trotzdem so erfolgreich ist erschließt sich mir persöhnlich nicht...
Bin mir aber schon zimlich sicher das auch der Film ein Erfolg wird und auch die Herrn Filmkritiker überwiegend lobende Worte für diesen menschlich geistigen Tiefflieger von Film finden werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2013)

Der Film ist ab 12, da sieht man doch vom ekligen aus dem Buch eh nix. Er wird ein bischen mit der Vorstellung spielen, aber ich bezweifle dass er das so macht wie im Buch. Und die Hauptdarstellerin klingt irgendwie extrem gelangweilt.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2013)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist halt Schund wie der Roman,...


 Hast du das Buch gelesen? Nein?
Dann solltest du dir auch kein derartiges Urteil darüber erlauben. Daß man in Rezensionen darüber immer nur die extremsten Stellen serviert bekommt, ist klar, Aber ein Werk kann auch noch mehr sein - siehe zB _Basic Instinct_, daß neben den damals aufsehenerregenden Sexszenen auch ein erstklassiger Thriller noch Hitchcock Art war. - selbst_ A Serbian Film_ ist mehr als  nur eine Aneinanderreihung möglichst perverser Szenen.

Man sollte ein Werk nicht nach nur einem flüchtigen Blick als _Schund _darstellen.

PS: Nein, ich habe das Buch auch nicht gelesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

Macht den Anschein einer knallbunten Mischung aus Sex-Klamotte und Familien-Drama, persönlich rechne ich aber mit sehr geringem Sex- und Drama-Anteil. Und dann noch FSK12...


----------



## lobos (12. Juli 2013)

was haben wir uns doch nicht ALLE gewünscht das dieser Mist verfilmt wird.
Und wir sind erhört worden... ist DAS nicht schön?


----------



## Cicero (23. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe das Buch gelesen (eher: mich durchgequält) und muss sagen: Muss man nicht gelesen haben. Scheinbar genauso wenig, wir man den FIlm gesehen haben muss. Der Trailer macht eher den Anschein einer Sexklamotte...

"Feuchtgebiete" und insbesondere Frau Roche als Autorin wird hoffnungslos überbewertet. Der Erfolg ist wohl eher dem Ego- Marketing von Frau Roche und dem, sagen wir mal, etwas schlüpfrigem Thema zu verdanken.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Cicero schrieb:


> [...]
> "Feuchtgebiete" und insbesondere Frau Roche als Autorin wird hoffnungslos überbewertet. Der Erfolg ist wohl eher dem Ego- Marketing von Frau Roche und dem, sagen wir mal, etwas schlüpfrigem Thema zu verdanken.


 Für dieses Urteil musstest du das Buch erst lesen?  

Bei den drei Shades of Grey Romanen ist es doch genauso. Die verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot, literarischen Anspruch besitzen die Bücher hingegen nicht.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für dieses Urteil musstest du das Buch erst lesen?
> 
> Bei den drei Shades of Grey Romanen ist es doch genauso. Die verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot, literarischen Anspruch besitzen die Bücher hingegen nicht.


 
davon gibt es schon 3???
Ich möchte Spontan in die Druckerei einbrechen und heimlich die Geschichte der O in die Umschläge von dem Mommyporn umleiten


----------



## Gast20180705 (23. Juli 2013)

vlt sollte man alles was  auf DeviantArt, Reddit und co. so am Tag entsteht in Buchform bringen und kräftig damit Geld verdeinen


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> vlt sollte man alles was  auf DeviantArt, Reddit und co. so am Tag entsteht in Buchform bringen und kräftig damit Geld verdeinen


 
Internet - Das Buch


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Internet - Das Buch


 
Einfach mal die dümmsten und primitivsten YouTube-Kommentare in einem Buch zusammenfassen.  Da würde sich selbst Dieter Bohlen schämen ... na gut, der vielleicht nicht.

Es gibt halt Bücher,  die verkaufen sich nur, weil sie provozieren und dir Leute neugierig machen. Meine Neugier hält sich da allerdings stark in Grenzen. RTL in Buchform oder als Kinofilm muss ich wirklich nicht haben.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Einfach mal die dümmsten und primitivsten YouTube-Kommentare in einem Buch zusammenfassen.  Da würde sich selbst Dieter Bohlen schämen ... na gut, der vielleicht nicht.
> 
> Es gibt halt Bücher,  die verkaufen sich nur, weil sie provozieren und dir Leute neugierig machen. Meine Neugier hält sich da allerdings stark in Grenzen. RTL in Buchform oder als Kinofilm muss ich wirklich nicht haben.


 
njoa, das Buch landet aber, zurecht auf dem Index, auch wenn die Kommentare von 11 Jährigen verfasst wurden
und naja, manches verkauft sich auch nur wegen dem Hype und weil viele keine Ahnung haben was es sonst gibt


----------



## Cicero (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für dieses Urteil musstest du das Buch erst lesen?
> 
> Bei den drei Shades of Grey Romanen ist es doch genauso. Die verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot, literarischen Anspruch besitzen die Bücher hingegen nicht.


 
Nein, das sicherlich nicht. Ich wollte aber "damals" mitdiskutieren können und habe es deshalb gelesen. Sicherlich nicht aus Interesse am Thema oder der Autorin.  

Bei Shades of Grey war allerdings schon nach dem ersten Band bei mir Schluss...


----------



## Cicero (23. Juli 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Bücher,  die verkaufen sich nur, weil sie provozieren und dir Leute neugierig machen. Meine Neugier hält sich da allerdings stark in Grenzen. RTL in Buchform oder als Kinofilm muss ich wirklich nicht haben.


 
Gibt´s doch schon. In Form von "Biographien" diverser B-, C-, oder D-Promis. Ein Verbrechen an den Bäumen...


----------



## Werwelpe (23. Juli 2013)

was soll das sein? witzig? provokant? kunst?   oder wie ich finde doch eher nur verschwendung von rohstoffen und zeit.  deutschland mag ja einige sparten haben in denen wir gut sind, aber eins ist mal sicher ....  film und fernsehen gehören absolut nicht dazu! deutschland hat ja wohl mit abstand die miesesten schauspieler (bis auf ein paar wenige, SEH WENIGE ausnahmen) und  herrje, wenn man diese letztrangigen sogenannten schauspieler schon sieht...und diese drögen dialoge hört... pffft! man kann nicht so viel essen, wie man kotzen will.  wer zur hölle soll sich denn diesen schmarrn im kino ansehen wo es schon zeitverschwendung wäre wenn es nur im fernsehen käme? also nicht einmal wenn man mir 100 € zahlen würde, das leben ist einfach zu kurz um es mit dieser kacke zu verschwenden. und kacke stinkt nunmal .. als buch, als film... kacke bleibt immer kacke!


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Cicero schrieb:


> [...]
> Bei Shades of Grey war allerdings schon nach dem ersten Band bei mir Schluss...


 Danke!

Wobei ich mir hab sagen lassen, dass die anderen Bücher deutlich weniger Sex beinhalten sollen. Aber eine Bekannte hat mir mal ein paar Zeilen vorgelesen und das vorher als "Porno zum Lesen!" beworben.

Pffft ... Jungs ab 16+ Jahren haben im Internet schon viel bessere Dinge gesehen, gelesen und ggf. sogar schon erlebt!


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Werwelpe schrieb:


> was soll das sein? witzig? provokant? kunst?
> [...]
> und kacke stinkt nunmal .. als buch, als film... kacke bleibt immer kacke!


 Ich denke, es gibt einige Leute die genau diese Fäkalsprache, die du übrigens abstellen solltest!, auch über den neuen Film mit Ryan Gosling sagen bzw. schreiben.

Only God Forgives ist nochmal eine Spur seltsamer und merkwürdiger als Drive ... kA ob du den bzw. beide Filme kennst. Wenn selbst der Regisseur für diesen Film ausgebuht wird, nun ja. 

Dafür hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack ... leben und Leben lassen.


----------

